# 2015 Audi A3 Premium 2.0T Quattro x KW Suspensions Variant 1 x Lower Uncton



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks to Darryl @ KW for helping me out and Jake and Alf from Lower Uncton!


----------



## TRLSTYLE (Sep 27, 2004)

ayyyyy it looks so good. I (half) promised myself I wont modify mine until it is out of warranty. This is not helping. How does it ride compared to stock?


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

looks awesome....any idea when V3's will come out ?


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Boosted 01 R said:


> looks awesome....any idea when V3's will come out ?


should be out, mine came straight from Germany, however I didn't bother to check since I wanted the v1's


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

TRLSTYLE said:


> ayyyyy it looks so good. I (half) promised myself I wont modify mine until it is out of warranty. This is not helping. How does it ride compared to stock?


its a firmer ride, feels much more planted, the monster wheel gap is gone, very pleased with the v1 setup.

more photos for the hell of it..


















my gti as well..


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice combo on both cars how much was the A3 set up ?


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

trueunion said:


> Nice combo on both cars how much was the A3 set up ?


List Price 1519.99 + shipping


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome stance!

Lovely pair you've got there. Congrats!


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Very nice!

My h&r coils should be here this week


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

very nice duo of cars.

i love the BBS CK's had them on my 2008 A3 they've always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## HX_Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

Perfect height! Any space to add some wheel spacers or would it rub? I feel the wheels look a bit too tucked in.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

HX_Guy said:


> Perfect height! Any space to add some wheel spacers or would it rub? I feel the wheels look a bit too tucked in.


It's a very safe offset and tire width, currently waiting for my 19x9 et40 neuspeed rse10's to come in, will probably run a 235 or 245 tire on them.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

@mattchow

Are you able to provide the part number for KW V1s (I am assuming you have 2.0T Quattro)?

Thanks.


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

very nice!!


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> @mattchow
> 
> Are you able to provide the part number for KW V1s (I am assuming you have 2.0T Quattro)?
> 
> Thanks.


KW coilover INOX V1 Audi A3/S3 Quattro/8V - 102 10 00M


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

You happen to have Darryl's email address? I emailed kW because h&r is draggin their feet and kW's rep said the coils Were not available


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

high_octaneGTI said:


> You happen to have Darryl's email address? I emailed kW because h&r is draggin their feet and kW's rep said the coils Were not available


Yep got the same response from KW today.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

tekmo said:


> Yep got the same response from KW today.


Was it a guy named chad? That's who emailed me today


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Ordered a set from Darryl!


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Ordered a set from Darryl!


First two from Texas!


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

mattchow said:


> First two from Texas!












Lol


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

I am trying to locate a reputable shop in my area to do the install, but will most likely order from Darryl as well.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

mattchow said:


> its a firmer ride, feels much more planted, the monster wheel gap is gone, very pleased with the v1 setup.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Car looks GREAT! Do you go to any of the TAG (Texas Audi Group) meets?


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

JGreen76 said:


> Car looks GREAT! Do you go to any of the TAG (Texas Audi Group) meets?


lol, no.


----------

